# good or bad bettas?



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Well insted of makeing a diffrent thread everytime i wast to ask about how a betta looks i am just going to use this one thread. (Helps 
keep the thread number down :lol

I found the nice salamander HM that i realy like. How do you think he looks? And is he a Half Sun?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I like his colours but his anal fin is way too long. Looks like his tail could end up being a rosetail which (so ive heard) isnt good for breeding lol. Hes pretty though anyways


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's lovely, but i agree that his anal is too long. i've learned that the anal should be no longer than the tail. :V


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

A good HM should have the tail, anal and caudle fins make a circle. The edges should be smoother than they are. For a pet he is beautiful, but for a breeder I'd say keep looking.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i agree with the rosetail possibility


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

This one has a shorter anal fin, tell me what u think


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The anal fin looks perfect, since the betta isn't flaring, I can't tell if it is a HM. Love the color.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks to me like a super delta. If your going for Halfmoon, don't breed him. His dorsal could be better, but if you don't care that he's a super delta then he's very good. The caudal dorsal and anal fins all align nicely and pretty good if you ask me!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

First picture: The anal is too big or the caudal is too short/small . It has excessive rays - possible rose genes - I suggest breeding him to a 4 rayed female with balanced and big fins.

Second picture - not flaring, can't comment.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok well how is this guy? I know the anal fin is bad but over all what would you say? I read that the black females are infertile so what color would i have to breed him with to get black fry?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

With this boy, I would say the only thing that bugs me most is the separation from the dorsal and caudal fin. It's like a tight divot in there and can be passed down. Also he does have a slight spoon head, but IMO its nothing to make a big fuss about. His anal fin could be wider, but I suggest not breeding him. Overall he is a nice fish, but had too many flaws that would take more time perfecting.

Also black females infertile? Not at all. That is how you get super blacks. All females are 'fertile' (meaning they produce eggs) when they reach the mature age. The eggs will be fertilized by the male for them to hatch. Or else they are infertile (meaning they won't batch) So in this case all females are 'infertile' since the eggs done hatch when they drop them.

Though I think the only meaning for fertile is that the eggs can hatch, but I'm under about that definition.

Also if you like blacks, I can get you some for much cheaper and they have much better form. They are also halfmoonplakats. I got 3 pairs of them and they are perfect to begin with. Youd really like them. Let me know if you want to.



Crowntailed said:


> Ok well how is this guy? I know the anal fin is bad but over all what would you say? I read that the black females are infertile so what color would i have to breed him with to get black fry?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i always heard that melano females were infertile... not blacks. i'm not 100% on the difference, though.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

How is this betta? Anal looks a bit short but.... He does have a sister that comes with him.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

The edges of his caudal are way too round. HMPKs just like HMS, should have clean sharp caudal edges.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

what exactly are you looking for? maybe we can help you find what you're looking for, in a betta with good form? :3


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Well i realy wanted a white or yellow pair but they have been seeming harder to find so i am looking for any nice form betta with coloring i like ( i like most colors xD)

Edit: HMPK or CT


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's gonna be pretty hard to find quality HMPKs or CTs from the US, it seems. :I the breeder i got my rosetail from usually has CTs up, but neither he, nor his wife, have had bettas up for a long while.... you may have to import, which can be a little more expensive, but will be worth it. :V


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

That male doesn't have adequate branching to be a solid HMPK, as MoonShadow said his caudal is just too darn round. His anal is also a funky shape, it should come to more of a tip and be as long as the tips of his ventral fins. He also has slight spoonhead. Would not recommend for breeding. =/

Contact US breeders like Martinismommy and BasementBettas (email them, don't just look through stock, odds are they may have some available that haven't been listed yet) and see if they have some good HMPK. And, if all else fails, importing is a great way to get good stock. But it is expensive. Or you could just win my raffle. :lol:


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Already checked with Martinismommy... I am going to check with basementBettas now


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually it's not very hard to find that. I run into these all the time, but never thought to take note.



Luimeril said:


> it's gonna be pretty hard to find quality HMPKs or CTs from the US, it seems. :I the breeder i got my rosetail from usually has CTs up, but neither he, nor his wife, have had bettas up for a long while.... you may have to import, which can be a little more expensive, but will be worth it. :V


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Good news! I ink I've found a boy that you're looking for. I remember you saying you wanted a yellow pair. And there is free shipping.

I personally like this seller and they are very professional so that's a plus.*

Yellow dragon HMPK male:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1338539408

And I'll keep helping you search if you done think he's what you like.



Crowntailed said:


> Well i realy wanted a white or yellow pair but they have been seeming harder to find so i am looking for any nice form betta with coloring i like ( i like most colors xD)
> 
> Edit: HMPK or CT


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I have seen that male before and LOVED it but the problem would be finding a female to match, and so far i haven't seen any females that look like him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Could keep searching for a female, but the chances are extremely slim. I'll be on the look out as well though.

Are you willing to import or do you want to just keep it in the states?


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

right now i am only buying from states but if worst comes to worst i will probably import.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay. Sounds reasonable to me. Usually around this time people are actually having spawns and by winter they should be posting available fry so nice fish are scarce at the moment.

If you're lucky enough, it's possible to get a nice one if you can find people.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Crowntailed said:


> I have seen that male before and LOVED it but the problem would be finding a female to match, and so far i haven't seen any females that look like him.


Send off a message to the breeder, I'm sure they can find a female from the brood....

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Most of the time yes, but e seller said that they don't have any females available in the description.



jeffegg2 said:


> Send off a message to the breeder, I'm sure they can find a female from the brood....
> 
> Jeff.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

When working with yellow/orange and can't find a pair of the same color, your best bet would be using a red cambodian from an extended/bright red line (not cherry red). You will end up with yellow and oranges at least in F2.

Working with yellow/orange dragons is easier. You can pair it to a white platinum, red dragon (preferably the ones with white/silver on the rays), or cambodian (from a red dragon line). They will throw yellow and oranges.

IMO just concentrate on getting the best male possible then hunt for your female .... or vise versa...... if a sibling pair isn't available.


----------

